# Easter eggs live



## Kellence (Nov 15, 2012)

Anyone in the UK watching Easter eggs live on channel 4?


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

just noticed its on.


----------



## Kellence (Nov 15, 2012)

It's on 4 on the emu's were cute


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Awww, we don't get that here! =(


----------



## Kellence (Nov 15, 2012)

4OD shame was worth a watch.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

So what is it?


----------



## Kellence (Nov 15, 2012)

It was a programme where they showed all different eggs hatching they had timed them for Easter there was chicks goslings ducks emus spiders geckos bearded dragons. They had sound things linked up so you could hear them pipping and shouting was interesting they did an MRI scan of a chick in an egg to show how it was positioned might be on YouTube in the near future


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Interesting. We don't do that over here.


----------

